# Does your vet like German Shepherds?



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

My husband was talking to our vet the other day and told him we were getting a new GSD puppy. He then told my husband "Ugh! I really do not like German Shepherds!!!"

He is the only vet in our community (and is a small and large animal vet) and we are taking Ruger in this week for a check-up. I guess that is just something I have to get over.

Do any of your vets not like GSDs or maybe another breed that has a bad reputation. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions but I felt his was better left unsaid!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My vet loves German Shepherds. He also loves Dakota. Said she has a great temperment and probably 8 out of 10 GSD he sees cannot settle either in the waiting room or in the examining room.

I think your vet should have kept his opinion to himself. I don't like a lot of breeds but I would never tell the owner of that breed that I dislike them.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I don't think my vet does not like German Shepherds. She has to at least like Jaxon, he's always been very well behaved for her.  

But she does seem to believing that they're all predisposed to haveing dysplasia and health problems.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes. One of the criterion I use when choosing a vet.

You really have no choice??

Perhaps your pup will change your vet's mind.


----------



## grettasmom (Apr 29, 2012)

My Vet says that German Shepherda are his favorite dog!


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

Caledon said:


> I think your vet should have kept his opinion to himself. I don't like a lot of breeds but I would never tell the owner of that breed that I dislike them.



Exactly my point!! I don't like some little yappy dogs, but if I meet one I don't tell their owners that I don't like that breed. 

I am looking into other vets, but they will be at least an hour away. So in case of an emergency I want to at least have this vet familiar with my dog...and who knows maybe he will fall in love with my little boy! :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think vets are tired of GSDs who try to bite them. 
I always got the comment on how nice our last GSD was, and the vet's comments were, "the others always try to bite me!"
I was always like, I'd never own a GSD who tried to bite someone off our property. 
On our property, uninvited, all bets are off. But off our property!? No way.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Most vets do not like GSD, because most of the GSDs they see are poorly-bred, poorly-raised, untrained basket-case dogs. The upside of that is showing them that there ARE well-bred GSDs of good temperament out there, and having them compliment you as the exception to the rule.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Most vets do not like GSD, because most of the GSDs they see are poorly-bred, poorly-raised, untrained basket-case dogs. The upside of that is showing them that there ARE well-bred GSDs of good temperament out there, and having them compliment you as the exception to the rule.


I think that's exactly it.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

My vet loves German Shepherds and because of that I feel very comfortable going to him. I think it was really unprofessional of your vet to say a thing like that and now he's put you in an awkward position since he's the only vet available. I probably wouldn't feel comfortable going to a vet that I know doesn't like the breed I have. My sister has a Rottweiler and one of the vets at the practice she goes to doesn't like big dogs and it's always a stressful visit when her regular vet isnt available. The other vet is nervous which in turn makes the dog nervous and then my sister gets flustered dealing with the both of them! I hope your vet keeps his emotions in check so your pup can have a good experience.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Freestep said:


> Most vets do not like GSD, because most of the GSDs they see are poorly-bred, poorly-raised, untrained basket-case dogs. The upside of that is showing them that there ARE well-bred GSDs of good temperament out there, and having them compliment you as the exception to the rule.


This has been my experience with vets. Most just have bad experiences with them for whatever reason. I'm sure the ones you listed are pretty common.

I'm constantly getting compliments about lucy from the vet and vet techs how it's such a nice change of pace to deal with a german shepherd as easy going as her.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

we sometimes see a vet that is clearly very scared of chobahn. we go to a practice that has several vets and every time we see this one woman she is visibly uncomfortable. ever since he was young, i could just tell that she never really wanted to get too close to him or touch him too much. we have seen her several times, but the last time we went she put a muzzle on him while she did all her poking and prodding. this past trip was the first trip EVER that he acted nervous and i really believe it was because she was super nervous. i understand...he's 95 lbs of beast...i wasn't upset, i was just surprised because nobody has ever muzzled him. when he got a corneal abrasion last summer and we brought him to the e-vet, he had 3 people in his face putting paper sticks under his eyelids (it was for some test) and he just sat there. didn't make a peep nor did he flinch. every time we bring him in (e-vet or regular vet) everyone comments about him being "the nicest shepherd they've ever met." except for this one vet of course. it really stinks that people blame the breed, but i guess that's kind of how it goes.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I called German Shepherd Rescue and asked them to recommend a vet.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The vet I chose loves dogs period . He's very good with Delgado


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

My vet Loves German Shepherds. I wish I was going to this vet the whole time "maby Taz would still be around


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

cta, that is exactly why I won't go to a vet that is afraid of my dog.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

had Max at the vet once, i knew his regular vet was not there, after we were done his comment was, "its nice to be able to examine a GSD without the fear of getting your face ripped off", so like its been said the vets are used to poorly trained and bred GSD`S


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I go to a clinic that caters to the dog show community so they aren't going to bad mouth any breed. They also tend to get a higher percentage of well trained dogs through there as a result.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What an interesting question! I have no idea because our vet has never said anything negative about any of our breeds (Samoyed, GSD, Persian). But now I'm going to have to see


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

My vet LOVES Scarlett. He's offered to watch her if we ever are in a jam. He speaks to her, as a patient. She barks and quivers when he comes in the room, but he works at calming her down and easing her fear. He even takes his white coat off. 

I would not be comfortable with a vet who did not like the breed of dog I had. For Goodness sake, he/she CHOSE to be a vet!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> cta, that is exactly why I won't go to a vet that is afraid of my dog.


i hear you. i can't say i appreciate the fact that this vet feels like my dog is going to rip her face off especially since he's never acted that way. one of the downsides to using a practice with multiple vets. even when i remarked that i had never seen him act so nervous she said "oh well sometimes when they get older they get afraid." really? pretty sure that's not the case here.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have come across several vets that won't even get near my Mals, even my couple social to a fault girls, and our black import GSD also made them run the other way. It is very frustrating, especially when they are well behaved and willing to put up with the poking and prodding without a flinch. I only had one male light up on a vet, maybe 15 years ago, and it was after a full physical exam by a male vet student, prostate and everything, he never even grumbled. Outside the door the vet was questioning the student if he was ok, and I guess the vet must have really really been nervous because he set the dog off as soon as he walked in the door. It was weird to see the difference in confidence levels, especially for a resident vet.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

cta, I have a clinic that uses multiple vets as well. When you set up your appointments you can request a certain vet though. I would try that. Or just ask that they schedule you with anyone but her. If they ask, let them know that it's because she is uncomfortable with your dog. 
I actually left a practice because one of the new vets was completely terrified of Rayden. To the point where she wouldn't even enter the room with him unless I muzzled him even when one of the other vets told her that he was completely safe. So I told them that I was leaving because I didn't want to see her. They lost my business completely when they said that I would still have to pay for the office visit even though I never saw a dr.

ETA: I would say the reason that she sees this "change" in dogs is her own behavior.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have to say that if my vets do not like GSDs, they can sure pull the wool over my eyes. 

Some things that make me think that they do like GSDs.

1. They ALWAYS complement my dogs. 

2. They never act afraid of them.

3. The assistants and techs never act afraid of them.

4. There are no comments about how scary or dangerous the breed is.

5. No one gives the impression that the big bad GSD has to be under control, but the itty bitty yorkie pookie can just rule the roost. In fact, there is a sign in the reception area that says keep small animals in a carrier, and another that says dogs must be leashed. But it doesn't say, large dog breeds with bad reps must be leashed. 

GSDs are one of the most popular breeds out there. They are also not necessarily the most healthy of breeds. If vets do not like the breed, then they have no problem running their business on the money that comes in from them. So if they dislike the breed, they are careful enough to not let it show, because if all the GSDs are not being treated by them, they are going to be hurting.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Our vet loves GSD's. In fact, she has one of her own.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> cta, I have a clinic that uses multiple vets as well. When you set up your appointments you can request a certain vet though. I would try that. Or just ask that they schedule you with anyone but her. If they ask, let them know that it's because she is uncomfortable with your dog.
> I actually left a practice because one of the new vets was completely terrified of Rayden. To the point where she wouldn't even enter the room with him unless I muzzled him even when one of the other vets told her that he was completely safe. So I told them that I was leaving because I didn't want to see her. They lost my business completely when they said that I would still have to pay for the office visit even though I never saw a dr.
> 
> ETA: I would say the reason that she sees this "change" in dogs is her own behavior.


good for you! they don't deserve to have your business. you're right i could request another vet...we just go so infrequently now (only for shots and routine care) that i guess i never really bothered to do it. it was just our luck that we kept getting this same woman... but after this time i most likely will ask for somebody else because her reaction was a little over the top. the worst so far. the tech took the muzzle off after the vet got his temp and she looked at him like "what are you doing put that thing back on!" the tech kind of rolled his eyes while he put the muzzle back on and kept calling chobahn "good baby" kind of as a slap in the face to her is what i gathered. i really should have told her what i actually thought...i'm not too good in the heat of the moment...so instead, i just kept saying "wow i've really never seen him so nervous. ever. seriously. never. he's never been muzzled. wow, this is the first time he's had a muzzle on. ever." guess she didn't catch my drift. but at the end of it all she did tell us that he is very mellow and easy to handle. i just thought wow lady, you're just figuring that out? shame on me for not being more up front and standing up for my monster!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There are a lot of breeds I don't like, but I'm not going to tell my Cocker-owning clients that I don't like Cocker Spaniels. That wouldn't be very smart of me.

In every breed I don't like, there's always an exception, so I try to focus on that.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

The vet I see likes my dogs,and is really good with the fosters who are a little nervous about the visit. I feel that if you are afraid of large breed dogs,then you shouldn't be a vet.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> The vet I see likes my dogs,and is really good with the fosters who are a little nervous about the visit. I feel that if you are afraid of large breed dogs,then you shouldn't be a vet.


Exactly!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with my vets either. Years ago when I worked at a vet, the one vet brought his GSD in all the time. He was beautiful and would spend hours playing with my son.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tess and I just got home from the vet, (pano ) 2 different people said she's so well behaved for a German Shepherd. I said thanks but I thought it sounded a little odd. I thought maybe well behaved for a 12 month old would have made sense..


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Our vet has 2 German shepherds, so no worries that way.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine has five. Three that are his own, and 2 rescues/foster dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My vet likes my girl! All the vets have liked her. that was completely unnecessary for him to share that but at least you know up front what to expect. I would keep an eye on him so your puppy doesn't get manhandled.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My vet has always liked my dogs. He does have some things to say about what's been done to the breed in general, the structure, and health - it doesn't take much to start him on a rant about how it doesn't do any good to breed pretty dogs if they're not healthy. But he's been very complimentary about the temperament of my dogs.

Keefer had a weird allergic reaction last week and he was at the vet all day Wednesday, he went back for a recheck on Thursday, and then I had to bring Halo in on Friday to get a hot spot taken care of, so both of them were there in a matter of days. 

One of the vet techs couldn't say enough great things about my dogs and how well trained and well behaved they are. The tech said Keef is the only dog he's EVER seen jump up onto the exam table, lol! :rofl: He's actually done it twice now. Rob said they positioned him for x-rays and he stayed calmly in place and was very cooperative. Plus he's a sweet, affectionate love sponge, so it's hard not to like him. 

While he was restraining Halo while the vet looked at Halo's side he commented that a lot of GSDs wouldn't let you do that without trying to take his face off. She might have licked him a couple of times. :wub:

And Cassidy would bark EVERY SINGLE TIME we took her to the vet, and it never bothered the vet or any of the staff, they just calmly walked into the room like it was nothing. They can tell when a dog means business and when it's just bluster, and they're not the slightest bit intimidated. 

And Mark, another vet tech who has been there a while, has been in love with Keefer from the time he was a puppy, he'd always come into the room to pet him when we were there.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, everyone at the vet's office I work at loves shepherds. In fact, four of us have them  There are Koda, Nick, Oscar and Rocko. ^w^ But my best friend also has a shepherd, Schatzi, and everyone in her office HATES when shepherds come in!!! xD
I think they all love the breed, they just don't enjoy getting them because most of the ones they see act out so badly


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Most vets do not like GSD, because most of the GSDs they see are poorly-bred, poorly-raised, untrained basket-case dogs. The upside of that is showing them that there ARE well-bred GSDs of good temperament out there, and having them compliment you as the exception to the rule.


Freestep, I think you nailed it in this post. When I 1st had Sam to my old vet (now retired) he looked utterly aghast. In a non-committal tone he stated, "Well, she's certainly big." Midway through an extremely thorough exam that included poking, palpating, lifting her onto a table, cutting nails, rotating & extending limbs, eye/ear peering & poking, inspection of teeth, tongue, gums, rectal exam, taking her outside to trot, walk, run, observing her reactions to noises, distractions, other people & animals he grudgingly acknowledged, "Whatever else she's doing down there, she's certainly breeding for temperament." Before he was finished he was raving about what a GREAT girl Sam was. 

He remained enamored of Sam & applauded the wisdom of getting Djibouti from Sam's breeder. My current vets all get on as well with Djibouti as they did with Sam. Do they 'like' GSD? IF those GSD conduct themselves well, I believe they do. Unfortunately, there are all too many unpleasant, even dangerous examples of the breed, which is just tragic on so many levels.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

My vet just loves dogs. He's a golden person himself, but he just thinks Sasha is so pretty and so sweet. Everyone in the vet office loves her, in fact I know if something happened to me one of the techs there would be more than happy to take her lol. They all just fawn all over her. To Sasha's credit, she is always very well behaved in the vet office. She is afraid of the table, but she doesn't fight it, she just crinkles her ears, and her nose drips a bit. There was only one girl in there that was afraid of her, and the way they handled it was very calm. She was a year or so younger than me and was going to have to hold her head while she got microchiped or a shot or something (can't really remember) but it was clear that the girl was visibly afraid, and Sasha was nervous anyway so the vet just told me to hold her head and everything went smoothly. The vet knew she wasn't going to bite, but no reason to make a stressful situation worse. He also knows I'm not the kind of person who would sue if something bad would have happened to me during that process. A good vet who you can really trust is worth their weight in gold. This guy charges more than the other vet in town, but the fact that when he says, "If she were my dogs I would do x,y,z" I truly knows he means it, makes the extra money worth it.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours does, she has a german shepherd that was an RCMP dog in training but got badly injured and couldn't continue.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont have a consistent vet out here but my vet back home adores my dogs! He gets all excited when a shepherd or doberman walk in. The other vets in the practice arent as thrilled but they arent against them.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

to add about my vet liking my gsd's I swear she makes excuses just to see them lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Elaine said:


> I go to a clinic that caters to the dog show community so they aren't going to bad mouth any breed. They also tend to get a higher percentage of well trained dogs through there as a result.


OOOh this is a great idea!


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> My vet likes my girl! All the vets have liked her. that was completely unnecessary for him to share that but at least you know up front what to expect. I would keep an eye on him so your puppy doesn't get manhandled.


I will definitely keep an eye on him.

I'm glad so many of you have excellent vets! When I was a kid I use to want to be a vet but didn't care for cats much...so I didn't pursue that dream. It seems silly for someone in this career field to dislike certain breeds.

I'm a teacher and it would have been silly to become one if I disliked kids. (Although sometimes I will admit it is hard to like certain kids :blush


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, i don't care if my vet likes my breed of choice or not, so long as he gets the best medical care the vet has to offer. i also think you should have asked him why, i am guessing his dislike is more to what many breeders have done to our breed, and has based his opinion on medical reasons. i had a vet that always advised against getting large breeds, his reason, the shorter life span. sound advice that should be considered. he did only offer that tidbit when asked what he thought of certain breeds before a person obtained their puppy, not after.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

My vet is a Border Collie person and is hugely involved in the local herding community. She loves GSDs. Once I asked her to hold Zeke while I got my toddler in the car (there was a huge rainstorm), she sat down, took the leash and said "Come here Zeke, let's cuddle and I'll pretend you're mine." :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Vet used to have a GSD when she was a kid so she loves Sinister. She get's on the floor with him and rubs his belly and get's all hairy.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Although I do not have a GSD yet, I had them growing up (last one went to the bridge a few years ago) and I go to the same vet. There a about 5 vets there. The "head" vet is AMAZING. He loves all dogs. There is another lady vet there who owns a GSD and loves them. There is another lady vet there that will muzzle a GSD just because it is a GSD. My Mom refused to see her from then on. There is a new guy there, and although I have only taken my cat to him, we have talked about GSD's. I was asking him about a "local" kennel, and lets just say without coming out and saying they were bad he gave me the whole "what to look for in a responsible breeder" spiel. So there are 3 vets that I have to choose from at my office. (maybe more, there is 1 that I can't remember)


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

My vet is wonderful and loves my GSD and my other 5  I can get him via email anytime. He truly cares about my dogs vs alot of vets I have found.


----------

